# Pregnant rattie!!



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, I’ve now got a pregnant rattie.
I “rescued” her from craigslist, and she’s definitely pregnant, I think she’s due in the next few days by the look of her belly. I’ve (renamed) her Lilac, she’s a really beautiful hooded agouti girl! (I think) She’s about 3 months old and pretty friendly 

She’s in one of my small cages, with some shredded newspaper and paper towels, she seems a bit frightened right now and she just tried to bite me several times. (she was very friendly up to just then though) I’m assuming it’s because she’s stressed out (and hormonal changes, perhaps) so I’m just going to leave her alone now  However, any ideas on why this is happening and how to avoid it in the future? 
So. any tips on what to do? (I know pretty much what to do but more info is always helpful!!) 
And I’ll keep you guys updated! 

(I’ll add some photos tomorrow!!)


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Now I get to watch you AND @RatCrazyGirl


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> Now I get to watch you AND @RatCrazyGirl


Omg same ! Haha


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, she's definitely trying to defend her cage. I got bitten pretty bad today, she bites anyone/anything that comes into the cage. I guess it's natural, but any suggestions on how to handle/socialize her? (this is the first biter rat I've had, and it doesn't help that she's pregnant lol, I'm a bit nervous to touch her now lol)

Anyways here's a photo I took today, she's really beautiful!


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Well, she's definitely trying to defend her cage. I got bitten pretty bad today, she bites anyone/anything that comes into the cage. I guess it's natural, but any suggestions on how to handle/socialize her? (this is the first biter rat I've had, and it doesn't help that she's pregnant lol, I'm a bit nervous to touch her now lol)
> 
> Anyways here's a photo I took today, she's really beautiful!
> View attachment 303852


She's adorable! Ok, so first I recommend just sending time around her - let her get use to you and your voice. Still offer her treats, if you can do so without putting your had at risks of bites, otherwise resort to the "spoon method". With Susie, there were times I would simply make sure she saw me with the treat in my hand and have her watch me leave it in the cage - she would go get it once I withdrew my hand from the cage.

I imagine the pregnancy is going to have her feeling a bit more territorial. At this point, the best I can offer is let her set the pace - and it may take until the babies are weaned for her to even start to come around.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Willow&Whiskers said:


>


Adorable!! I look forward to updates!!!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

lfraser06 said:


> She's adorable! Ok, so first I recommend just sending time around her - let her get use to you and your voice. Still offer her treats, if you can do so without putting your had at risks of bites, otherwise resort to the "spoon method". With Susie, there were times I would simply make sure she saw me with the treat in my hand and have her watch me leave it in the cage - she would go get it once I withdrew my hand from the cage.
> 
> I imagine the pregnancy is going to have her feeling a bit more territorial. At this point, the best I can offer is let her set the pace - and it may take until the babies are weaned for her to even start to come around.


Her cage is right next to my desk right now, I have the door opened so she can come out if she wants. I slowly moved the spoon inside the cage and she lunged at it, I'm scared to put my hand in now lol. I'm wondering if she might stop biting a bit in a free roam area?

Hopefully she'll come around soon


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Her cage is right next to my desk right now, I have the door opened so she can come out if she wants. I slowly moved the spoon inside the cage and she lunged at it, I'm scared to put my hand in now lol. I'm wondering if she might stop biting a bit in a free roam area?
> 
> Hopefully she'll come around soon


From my experience with Susie .... "Free roam" is a double edged sword. Yes, they love it - but then at some point - you have to get her back into the cage. I think having a plan on how to do that without getting bit, is key. Otherwise, you're likely to stress both of you out.

I would keep offering the spoon, eventually she'll realize it's there for good stuff, not a threat. I think right now, she's understandably in hyper-protective mode and you're new to her. I really would just slow down and let her adjust and get through birthing.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I would take @lfraser06's advice, you might have to wait until after her babies are weaned since she may have maternal aggression. My major concern would be how you would get past her to check on the babies.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Rex the Rat said:


> I would take @lfraser06's advice, you might have to wait until after her babies are weaned since she may have maternal aggression. My major concern would be how you would get past her do check on the babies.


Yup, that's my major concern too. I'm going to try and leave her alone as much as possible, but I need to check on the babies and I'd like to handle them sometimes too so they get used to interaction. I don't have a plan for that yet, lol


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I guess you can get her used to a transport box or you'll have to wait until she's busy with something to cut her off from the babies somehow.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Keep trying to bond with her and be gentle. It does sound like material aggression which I have delt with. An extra tip while she's going through pregnancy and nursing is not to let her meet your other rats. She'll make a bad introduction. Try to handle the babies every other day once they're ears pop up or even once they get a full coat. You'll want them to know your scent and voice. I had a mom with material aggression and was hesitant to get the babies out of the nest as often as I should have and they were anti social for a long time. 
Also, her aggression could last a week or more after weaning or fade quickly. Don't out her with your other rats if you have others until her aggression is completely over. 
I wish you luck!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

_dizzy_ said:


> Keep trying to bond with her and be gentle. It does sound like material aggression which I have delt with. An extra tip while she's going through pregnancy and nursing is not to let her meet your other rats. She'll make a bad introduction. Try to handle the babies every other day once they're ears pop up or even once they get a full coat. You'll want them to know your scent and voice. I had a mom with material aggression and was hesitant to get the babies out of the nest as often as I should have and they were anti social for a long time.
> Also, her aggression could last a week or more after weaning or fade quickly. Don't out her with your other rats if you have others until her aggression is completely over.
> I wish you luck!


Thanks!
She's actually my first female rat so I am not planning on introducing her to my other ratties, I think I will keep her with one or two of her daughters 
I'm definitely going to try and handle the babies daily starting from day 2 or 3, but I'm a bit nervous because I don't want to get bitten 😅

Going through some old threads, I read that some rats with maternal aggression will stop biting once they're away from their cages- for now I think I will not handle Lilac for several days to let her adjust, and then start taking her out for short sessions so I can handle her and her babies. She was very friendly yesterday when I took her home so I think she'll be a very sweet rattie once the aggression is over, or once she's away from the cage if that works.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh my, I just came back to check on Lilac and she had given birth!! I was expecting it to happen in the next few days, but not today, LOL!
Maybe that explains why she was biting! Do rats get very aggressive the day they give birth? I hope this means she doesn't have maternal aggression, but if she does, I don't know what to do, because I need to check on the babies and handle them (I want to start handling them on day 3) I was going to try and socialize momma first, but now I guess we'll have to start over with a new plan!

She's built a very elaborate nest so I can't see the babies too well, I do hear them squeaking though and I assume most of them came out okay. Momma seems alright too, I can't see her very well but I think she's grooming the babies. Tomorrow I will try and take a look inside the nest, and I need to come up with a new socializing plan 😅

(I will attach some photos as soon as I can check on the babies to count them, etc. because right now there's nothing much to see but a mound of paper, and if you look closely, several dark shapes 😂)


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Oh my, I just came back to check on Lilac and she had given birth!! I was expecting it to happen in the next few days, but not today, LOL!
> Maybe that explains why she was biting! Do rats get very aggressive the day they give birth? I hope this means she doesn't have maternal aggression, but if she does, I don't know what to do, because I need to check on the babies and handle them (I want to start handling them on day 3) I was going to try and socialize momma first, but now I guess we'll have to start over with a new plan!
> 
> She's built a very elaborate nest so I can't see the babies too well, I do hear them squeaking though and I assume most of them came out okay. Momma seems alright too, I can't see her very well but I think she's grooming the babies. Tomorrow I will try and take a look inside the nest, and I need to come up with a new socializing plan 😅
> ...


Oh my! Glad she's okay! I would think she'd get more aggressive before birth without having true maternal aggression, she just wants to keep any "predators" clear of her birthing area


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

MinkShadow said:


> Oh my! Glad she's okay! I would think she'd get more aggressive before birth without having true maternal aggression, she just wants to keep any "predators" clear of her birthing area


Yes, that makes sense! I'm relieved she and the little eepers are okay, this is all really exciting (and nerve wracking, LOL) for me 😅


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Yes, that makes sense! I'm relieved she and the little eepers are okay, this is all really exciting (and nerve wracking, LOL) for me 😅


It was the same for me the first time my sheepies were pregnant! Very exciting and fascinating yet very nerve-wracking 😅


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Oh my, I just came back to check on Lilac and she had given birth!! I was expecting it to happen in the next few days, but not today, LOL!
> Maybe that explains why she was biting! Do rats get very aggressive the day they give birth? I hope this means she doesn't have maternal aggression, but if she does, I don't know what to do, because I need to check on the babies and handle them (I want to start handling them on day 3) I was going to try and socialize momma first, but now I guess we'll have to start over with a new plan!
> 
> She's built a very elaborate nest so I can't see the babies too well, I do hear them squeaking though and I assume most of them came out okay. Momma seems alright too, I can't see her very well but I think she's grooming the babies. Tomorrow I will try and take a look inside the nest, and I need to come up with a new socializing plan 😅
> ...


Omggggg !! Congrats on the little babieeees


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Any updates? Can you get to the babies?


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I can see the babies from outside of the cage now, but Lilac is still very protective and is trying to bite anything coming into the cage. 
There seems to be about 10 babies, they seem to all be pretty healthy. Can't see if they have milk bellies, but I really want to check. I might have to take momma out of the cage with some gloves to check on the babies lol


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> I can see the babies from outside of the cage now, but Lilac is still very protective and is trying to bite anything coming into the cage.
> There seems to be about 10 babies, they seem to all be pretty healthy. Can't see if they have milk bellies, but I really want to check. I might have to take momma out of the cage with some gloves to check on the babies lol


Ask someone to hold a cheerio through the bars. While she is trying to pull it away, take a spoon and spoon out a baby. Check for the milk, and then put him back and give mom another cheerio for fun!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Ask someone to hold a cheerio through the bars. While she is trying to pull it away, take a spoon and spoon out a baby. Check for the milk, and then put him back and give mom another cheerio for fun!


Unfortunately, she lunges at anything coming through the bars, and she's more interested in protecting her babies than taking treats 
I will try though! Thanks!


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Unfortunately, she lunges at anything coming through the bars, and she's more interested in protecting her babies than taking treats
> I will try though! Thanks!


I bet they have milk bellies, since she's such a protective momma!


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

YAY there here ✨🐀🎉


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

How are the babies?


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

yeeeeeeeeeeah 🥰🐀


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Was able to count 11 or 12 babies, all with milk bellies! 

Unfortunately I forgot to take photos, I will be getting them soon!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Was able to count 11 or 12 babies, all with milk bellies!


That’s great!!


Willow&Whiskers said:


> I will be getting them soon!


Can’t wait 🥰 I need some baby rats in my life now.


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Was able to count 11 or 12 babies, all with milk bellies!
> 
> Unfortunately I forgot to take photos, I will be getting them soon!


Wow, awesome! Good job Lilac!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok, I just took them out for a proper handling, and a photoshoot and surprise! I was wrong, there are 13 babies! Checked again, they all have small milk bellies, which seems ok. It also looks like all of them (or most) are going to be hooded! 
Here’s a photo of the babies (ack, I realized too late that there was a hair there )








And here are some photos of Lilac! She must have just been really stressed out the first few days, (I feel bad for stressing her out more now )she’s not biting at all now and is very sweet! 








And here's a photo of her "splooting" (as I call it ) She does this a lot, it's so cute! In the photo above, I was trying to get her splooting too, but she sat up a bit.









More photos coming soon! 😂


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Look at them, they're so tiny !!I l love mamma's splooting 😂, I guess she thinks she deserves a rest after birthing so many babies (which she of course does).


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Ok, I just took them out for a proper handling, and a photoshoot and surprise! I was wrong, there are 13 babies! Checked again, they all have small milk bellies, which seems ok. It also looks like all of them (or most) are going to be hooded!
> Here’s a photo of the babies (ack, I realized too late that there was a hair there )
> View attachment 303999
> 
> ...


So many babies! Good job Lilac 🎉


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Here’s today’s photo! I checked and unfortunately some of them don’t have milk bellies  Should I be concerned?


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Not an expert whatsoever but maybe give those babies some time alone with momma to give them a better chance at her milk. I love how you labeled the picture with the date and age of the babies, very clever! I can't wait to see their colors and fuzz come in!!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I just rechecked this thread and I must say I am mad at my computer. SUPOSEDLY it gives e notifications on everything BUT I had no idea that the babies had happened.


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Here’s today’s photo! I checked and unfortunately some of them don’t have milk bellies  Should I be concerned?


AWWWWWWWWW BABBBBIEEEES 😂😍😍😍


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

I would not be too concerned unless they look smaller than the other babies. I also didn’t get the notification, and I HAD NO IDEA! Congrats, the babies are adorable


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Here’s today’s photo! I checked and unfortunately some of them don’t have milk bellies  Should I be concerned?


Well, we got some babies!! This is very exciting. Congratulations on your brood, glad they are doing okay. Not sure about the milk bands, I've never had babies


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I think I figured it out! When babies get to about 5-6 days old, their skin thickens, so the milk bellies aren’t all visible anymore 

Here’s today’s photo! The babies have all grown a tiny bit of fuzz and it’s so precious ❤ Plus they’re all becoming squirmy little buggers 

Ack and I just realized that the baby on the very right is a bit cut off. I guess I’ve proven myself to be not the best photographer, LOL


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Aw!! So much to learn about rattie's and their babes! They are just beautiful 🥰 Thank you for sharing pics. And good job taking care of mom and puppies. You'll need to start a new thread for Lilac's Babies so we can watch them grow


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Tinytoes said:


> Aw!! So much to learn about rattie's and their babes! They are just beautiful 🥰 Thank you for sharing pics. And good job taking care of mom and puppies. You'll need to start a new thread for Lilac's Babies so we can watch them grow


Great idea, I definitely will! And thanks!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Oh my gosh! Great to hear that the babies are ok, and I just realized that 2 of the babies are hugging 😂


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

TwilxghtRat said:


> Oh my gosh! Great to hear that the babies are ok, and I just realized that 2 of the babies are hugging 😂
> View attachment 304063


Oh wow! That's so cute! 🥺


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Today the babies are getting more playful! I gently hand wrestled with them a bit, and they kept popcorning _(edited here for typo)_ around, running away and coming back!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

What cuties!


----------

